# "Long Shadows" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2019)

The results of our first anonymous challenge in quite some time has revealed complete domination by a force to be reckoned with. That said, may I please have bells, whistles, confetti, some slamming palms, and a drumroll to celebrate our esteemed winner...all hats off to...wait for it...*toddm* for his stunning winning entry, *Lux et umbra*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate and a free one month FoWF subscription, todd has the honor of selecting our next prompt.


Kudos on another homerun, todd! Superbly well wrought!


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 26, 2019)

Congratulations! Well written toddm!


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes, I enjoyed the poem very much.
Well written.


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 26, 2019)

A warm congratulations.  Well deserved.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 26, 2019)

Well done, todd! Lovely work.


----------



## toddm (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks guys - I write what I like and it's nice when others like it too

There were other nicely written entries also - not least of which was the last one posted, Long Shadows - I thought it was going to win : )


----------



## velo (Mar 27, 2019)

Todd, well done.  You had my vote.   

Not sure if this is appropriate to reveal my identity but Long Shadows was mine.  I don't consider myself much of a poet and struggle with verbosity but I was pretty happy to take second in the voting.  I've always seen poetry as this mysterious art that one must be initiated into.  To take second in my first poetry challenge is pretty validating.  

Cheers!


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 27, 2019)

Todd, a truely excellent poem. I had the good fortune to vote for the top three. Mine was Memories and I feel prety good that against such competition I got a vote. I’ll be putting that up for further critiques very soon.
Again I tip my hat to Todd, and the rest of you on such fine poems.


----------



## toddm (Mar 31, 2019)

velo said:


> Not sure if this is appropriate to reveal my identity but Long Shadows was mine.  I don't consider myself much of a poet and struggle with verbosity but I was pretty happy to take second in the voting.  I've always seen poetry as this mysterious art that one must be initiated into.  To take second in my first poetry challenge is pretty validating.
> Cheers!



Well then, congrats on coming second - I hope you stick with writing, the more you write the better you’ll get and you already show promise - my early work was pretty cringeworthy : )

Thanks everyone for the additional kind remarks - I hope to see a good turnout for next month’s challenge


----------

